# is this tank okay to use? cracked!



## Canadian731 (Jun 25, 2013)

So I had this 10g filled and cycling planning to add some sort of fish when it was done, now somehow between the time I got it and set it up its cracked a bit in the corner. Its a rimless tank and the crack is going up where the silicone is, while it was filled there wasn't any leaking whatsoever.


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a tank with a chip out of the corner with silicone on it and it has been fine for about 5 months. My suggestion is you fill it to the crack and leave it for a day and see if it leaks (ideally leave it in a bathtub or something). If it doesn't fill it halfway, repeat time, and then all the way full. If it doesn't leak, you can consider filling it and preparing to use it. At the same time, it's also just a 10g and you can buy them for as little as $10.00 so if you are worried about it leaking that may be a better route to go.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So you haven't added any new silicone to that crack? That is taking a huge risk.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

10 gallons of water can do a lot of damage to that wood floor if it's laminate. I'd just buy a new tank.


----------



## Reptiles&Fish (Apr 22, 2012)

If it where closer to the top I'd say silicone it up and give it a go. But where it is, it will be under a lot of pressure. I wouldn't trust it, specially like others said on that flooring. Could just re do the glass on that side, but again would probably cost more to do that then a new tank would.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Simple answer: no it's not safe to use, there is no such thing as a cracked tank that is safe to use


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree with Tyler turf it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

It's only a 10g. Being rimless, I wouldn't even risk it if it tested okay for a few days filled to the top. Someone\something could bump it, and it could shatter and dump out 10g of water and glass in their direction, ruining your floor in the process.

Not worth keeping, not worth repairing.


----------

